# reloading equipment



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

i am going to be selling off a lot of reloading equipment, presses, dies some brass and stuff like that , anyone interested?


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

what brands? Any 45 ACP, 45 colt, or 44/40 stuff?


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

always looking for a deal, tell us what ya got !


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would be interested as well.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm interested. I do not reload now but am looking at getting set up. I will need 45acp, 38spl and 5.56/.223.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Always interested in reloading equipment....What do you have??!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Lets hear what you have


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm interested as well. Please post a list and/or pics (or send a PM). Thanks!


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

i need another powder dispenser


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you going to post a list of items???


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

So, 1newbie, what you got for sale. I&#8217;m in need of a set of die&#8217;s for a 7mm Br.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Obviously the interest is here. Lets see a list. or at least a link to the OGF Marketplace thread.

Huntinbull


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I pretty much gave up on a list being posted shame really as whatever he had for sale probably would have sold in a day at most it seems.


----------

